# Fischereiabgabe



## willmalwassagen (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
im Prinzip ist es einfach.
Alles was der Staat per Staatsauftrag erledigen muss ist vollständig aus Steuern zu finanzieren.
Also,
WRRL ist ein Staatsauftrag aus der EU. Damit ist klar, alles was zur Erfüllung der WRRL notwendig wird ist aus Steuern zu finanzieren. Gelder aus Abgaben dürfen dazu nicht verwendet werden.

Abgaben kann der Staat erheben, wenn besondere Umstände es erforderlichmachen, Z.B. Fischereiabgabe. Da kann der Staat dann über eine Abgabenordnung regeln was damit alles finanziert werden kann. Allerdings keine Staataufträge.
Da kann z.B. geregelt sein dass unter besonderen Umständen Fischbeatz bezuschusst werden kann, allerdings wird das schnell grenzwertig wenn es sich um den Aal handelt.
In BW wurde auch pauschal Geld für die Fischereiforschungsstelle abgezwackt. Da haben wir aber mit dem Gericht gedroht, dann wurde das schnell geändert.
Wir haben auch vor ca. 15 Jahren sogar 200 000 DM zurückerstattet bekommen weil es nicht möglich war, für diese Ausgaben konforme Beleg zu beschaffen.
Bei der letzten Prüfung durch den Landesrechungshof wurde bemängelt, dass die Gelder nicht alle Abgabengerecht vergeben wurden. Da war ein Hinweis an den Rechnungshof das sorgfältig zu prüfen.
Seitdem wird noch genauer hingeschaut wer was bekommt.
Übrigens, jeder der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hat auch Anspruch auf Leistungen die aus dieser Abgabe bezuschusst werden.
Beispiel:
Ein(e) Angler(in) ist in keinem Verein und keinem Verband Mitglied. 
Der Landesverband ihres Wohnortes veranstaltet ein Seminar für das er Zuschüsse aus der Fischerabgabe erhält. Dann muss der Verband so ausschreiben, dass ersichtlich ist dass Jeder teilnehmen kann und auch Jeden zulassen der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt.
Ansonsten muss die Fischereibehörde prüfen ob der Zuschuss  an den Verband wiederrufen werden muss.

Nützt das aus. Meldet euch bei diesen Seminaren von Arlinghaus usw an, auch wenn ihr nicht im Verein oder Verband seid. Wenn der Verband absagt, nachhaken und bestätigen lassen, dass das Seminar nicht aus FA bezuschusst wird. Ansonsten, die Fischereibehörde anschreiben und beschweren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Danke, dass Du diese Diskussion aufgemacht hast, nachdem das vorher in anderen Themen von anderen als Offtopic geführt wurde.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Tolles Thema! #6

Werden vermutl. wieder nur wenige vertieft lesen, aber hier geht es um einen Kern, wie Angelei organisiert & finanziert ist.


Um nicht gleich am Anfagn ins OT abzuschweifen, dieser


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir haben auch vor ca. 15 Jahren sogar 200 000 DM zurückerstattet bekommen weil es nicht möglich war, für diese Ausgaben konforme Beleg zu beschaffen.


Schwenk interessiert mich auch.
Kannst ja evtl. in ein paar tagen mal detaillierter erzählen.


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

was bitte ist WRRL?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Europäische *W*asser*r*ahmen*r*icht*l*inie


----------



## Jose (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

danke


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Ich hatte die zuständige Ministerin über die Presse(Stutgarter Zeitung, halbe Seite)  der Abzocke und des Diebstahls beschuldigt und nachgefragt, wie man eine Ministerin verklagt.
Daraufhin wurden bereits verbuchte 200 000 DM wieder an die Fischereibehörde zurück erstattet dass es Abgabenkonform verwendet werden konnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Und Du wunderst Dich über Deinen Ruf bei manchen in Politik und bei den Verbanditen in B-W..
;.-)))))


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Nachdem ich bereits 2x erfolgreich gegen das Landwirtschaftsministerium geklagt habe, mich gegen das Finanzamt und der geforderten Satzungsänderung durchgesetzt habe und jährlich die Lebensmittelüberwachung beim Fischerfest über ihre Befugnisse aufkläre und einem Mitarbeiter Hausverbot erteilt habe und in allen Vorwürfen gegen den VfG vom Präsidenten  zwar spät, aber doch in einer JHV bestätigt wurde, nachdem ich die finanziellen Unregemäßigkeiten der IG Bruhrhein gegen das Verbandspräsidium ins Rollen gebracht habe was zu einer Verurteilung des Vizepräsidenten führte und einer Schadensumme von ca. 120 000 € für den Verband, vor der Fusion den Verband Südwürttemberg Hohenzollern einer  Bilanzfälschung in Höhe von ca. 70 000€ überführt hatte, den VfG wegen Verstoß gegen den Fusionsvertrag überführt hatte, da wurde ein Gewässer im Wert von ca. 300 000 einfach an den Verein des ExVerbandspräsi übertragen.

Wie kannst du da auf die Idee kommen das die mich nicht mögen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

Bruder im Geiste ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

sie lieben Dich


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe*

und mich auch ;-))))


----------

